
Wired's Favorite Tech-Company Holiday Party Invites - swohns
http://www.wired.com/business/2012/12/tech-company-party-invites/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+wired%2Findex+%28Wired%3A+Top+Stories%29
======
swohns
Favorite: Apple's Directions.

